# How to hide files and folders???



## go4saket (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello Friends!

Can anyone guide me the procedure or a software with which I can hide the folders or files that I dont want anyone to see. There are loads of software available like Folder Lock, Folder Security etc, but all have a problem. None of these softwares hides files & folders in such a way that it cant be viewed from DOS mode.

Is there any software that can hide files and folders i such a way that it cannot be found even in DOS mode.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 23, 2005)

*www.fspro.net/hfxp/faq.html#DOS said:
			
		

> I heard that some applications can hide folders in realty and the folders will be hidden in Dos session as well. Why don't you implement a similar feature?
> 
> This feature requires meddling into file system. Running such low-level utilities like Norton Disk Doctor, Scandisk, etc may damage hidden folders in this case.



So I would recommend that you create archives and encrypt them with a password. Archives can be extracted in dos mode only if you know the password making it safe from others.

Otherwise if you really want to know name of such softwares some of them are here:

*www.superlogix.net/hidefolder.htm

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Access_Control_Utilities/AKAS_Hide_Folders.html

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/File_Encryption_Utilities/Folder_Guard_Lite.html

*www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 24, 2005)

You may use Dos-based compression utilities.
You can add password to these compressed files.
This is safe.

UHARC is a good dos-based compressor.

www.maximumcompression.com


----------



## go4saket (Sep 25, 2005)

Well friends, I dont want to encript or zip the files or folders to hide them. Please tell me a safe way or a software that works with windows and hides folders in such a way that it cannot be found even from DOS with out password.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2005)

Have you tried the links which I gave you.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2005)

I have heard of a s/w called Magic Box doing this, my bro used that to hide his diaries once...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you sure its called Magic Box because Magic Box is a designing software from what I have founded.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 25, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Have you tried the links which I gave you.



Thank Navjot. I did try all the softwares that you had recommended, but all have the same problem. It hides the folder in Windows mode but if I start my computer in DOS mode, all the hidden stuff is visible. The basic aim is to hide folders in such a way that they shouldn't be visible even from DOS mode.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 26, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what windows are you using?? 
If you just want to hide your folders even from dos mode, this seems kinda impossible without encryption........ 

You can do one thing.. write to a drive and remove the drive from the mbr and when you need to use it again, you can again add the drive........

This way, you can hide to some extent, but if someone uses a Linux live CD, it may not again be difficult to view those files...

So, without encryption, it looks a kinda impossible....


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 26, 2005)

I had once downloaded a proggy called Absolute Lock...... Haven't used it, I use encryption when I need to hide files.....




			
				Absolute Lock Readme said:
			
		

> 1.1 What is AbsoluteLock? -------------------------------------
> 
> AbsoluteLock is a system and harddisk security tool, which uses
> the only acceptable method to assure a really secure protection
> ...



*www.absolutelock.de


----------



## vignesh (Sep 26, 2005)

Just rightclick and check the hidden checkbox.That should hide the file or folder.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 26, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Just rightclick and check the hidden checkbox.That should hide the file or folder.


 This was funny.... Hope it was a joke..........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 26, 2005)

I think he didnt read the whole question.
Thats why he gave the solution to simply hide files and folders...


----------



## srijit (Sep 27, 2005)

did u try magic folders?


----------



## Ashis (Sep 27, 2005)

attrib +s +h "C:\Hide\"

The above command at the command prompt will Super Hide the folder (or file insted, as specified in the path)

One cannot see the folder in the explorer or even enabling 'Show hidden files & folder'

U can us the command
C:\>dir /a
to see the hidden files or folder.

To change back, Use:
attrib -s -h "C:\Hide\"


Thats how windows hides its 'boot.ini' file & many other files.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> attrib +s +h "C:\Hide\"
> 
> The above command at the command prompt will Super Hide the folder (or file insted, as specified in the path)
> 
> ...



Hehe the same thing again


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 28, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> attrib +s +h "C:\Hide\"
> 
> The above command at the command prompt will Super Hide the folder (or file insted, as specified in the path)
> 
> ...



Hehe the same thing again... It is the same as ticking hedden in the properties window


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

khattam_ said:
			
		

> Ashis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read again; the Bold & underlined words  :roll:


----------



## ramprasad (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi,
The folders hidden using attrib +s +h can be viewd when 'Hide Protected Operating System Folders' is unchecked in Folder Options --> View.

Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2005)

Oops , sorry, it was magic folder and not box, i dint read the s/w name properly, i was young at that time it was about 3 years back

Srijit said it right


----------



## Ashis (Sep 29, 2005)

ramprasad said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The folders hidden using attrib +s +h can be viewd when 'Hide Protected Operating System Folders' is unchecked in Folder Options --> View.
> 
> Regards,
> Ramprasad



Well....
I tried what U said....But it doesn't seam to work that way!
The files Or folder hidden using attrib +s +h are still hidden!  

Any way...I any be wrong & I am still looking into it...If any body else also finds the same..Plz do report


----------



## go4saket (Oct 3, 2005)

Thankyou every one, but the problem is not solved till yet. I tried every thing that I was recommended in the forum, but none could hide the files or the folders if I boot the computer in MS DOS mode. Now, is there any software that can actually hide the folders from MS DOS bootup.


----------



## Ashis (Oct 5, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Thankyou every one, but the problem is not solved till yet. I tried every thing that I was recommended in the forum, but none could hide the files or the folders if I boot the computer in MS DOS mode. Now, is there any software that can actually hide the folders from MS DOS bootup.



Yea.....convert UR partition into NTFS


----------



## go4saket (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats fine, but what if I want to use that partition from MS DOS for some reason. Incase if I convert it to NTFS, I wont be able to use it from DOS atall, and I cant do that.


----------



## Ashis (Oct 15, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Thats fine, but what if I want to use that partition from MS DOS for some reason. Incase if I convert it to NTFS, I wont be able to use it from DOS atall, and I cant do that.



Well in that Case U need NTFS Floppy

Also Visit:
*www.ntfs.com/
*www.ntfs.com/products.htm


----------



## go4saket (Oct 16, 2005)

But that again wont help as if I convert the partitions to NTFS and boot through a NTFS floppy, the same thing happens. Again the hidden folders and files would be exposed to every one... That's something I dont want to happen... Seems like there is no resque...


----------

